# Nouveau mac book pro ... ... 2012



## Garvleiz (6 Juin 2011)

Voila je ne suis pas la pour créer des rumeurs mais seulement pour vous faire part de ce que j'ai lu ...
 Des liens à la fin vous permettrons d'aller sur certains des sites ou forum que j'ai lu je n'ai pas pu tous les retenir...




Voila place à l'essentiel:


Mac Os lion tout le monde en à entendu parler et on sera plus au courant ce soir mais un nouvel OS peut quand même présager une nouvelle maj plus approffondie histoire de bien marquer le coup pour une nouvelle "révolution".

-Tout d'abord parlons de de la coque aluminium unibody. Superbe, elle est tout simplement magnifique! mais elle commence à dater. Certains pense qu'en 2012 unibody alu laissera place à une coque en Carbone. D'ou l'embauche a Cupertino d'un spécialiste des matières composites (pour ceux qui le connaissent Kevin Keney) http://consomac.fr/news-1123.html


-Le processeur graphique Intel annonce l'évolution de ces Sandy Bridge vers Ivy Bridge.(pas une rumeur)
Pour faire simple les gravures vont passer de 32nm à 22nm. Ce qui signifie un processeur plus rapide plus puissant env 30% de plus, qui chauffe moins, qui supporte beaucoup plus de Ram , et d'une meilleure qualité. 
Ce qui conduit forcément à une plus longue longévité mais également à une plus grande autonomie

Conséquence directe sur la carte mère évidement un bus beaucoup plus rapide.

Ce processeur ne pourra également plus donner à apple l'excuse de ne pas mettre d'USB3.0 à moin que :mouais:
Et aussi le chipset graphique; intel à promis de le rendre beaucoup beaucoup plus rapide.

Autre donnée Intel à commencé sa production de masse de ce processeur qui devrait être disponible fin 2011 début 2012 bref au même moment où une nouvelle maj devrait arriver.
Petits détails techniques sur les processeur que je laisse lire à qui veux.
http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Hardware/Processeur/unique-processeurs-bridge-sujet_853609_323.htm


-L'écran de nos mbp commence à être également vieux non qu'il ne soit pas bien mais aujourd'hui au même prix (hors option) beaucoup de portables ont une meilleure définition: Je ne dis pas que l'on aura des écran HD, rétina, 3D, et Mat non on ne peut tout avoir faut pas rêver:rose:


-Les dates de sortie des maj du mac book pro sont depuis deux fois éspacée de 10 à 11 mois on peut certainement en espérer une début 2012 avec toutes ces innovations J&#8217;espère qu'apple fera un effort... 



Enfin si cela se trouve j'ai dis que des conneries on sera peut être fixés ce soir avec la WWDC'11


ALORS VOUS ATTENDEZ ou pas ???


----------



## Sly54 (6 Juin 2011)

Garvleiz a dit:


> ALORS VOUS ATTENDEZ ou pas ???



Attendre quoi ?? 

Pour l'apéro, c'est encore un peu tôt


----------



## pimousse42 (6 Juin 2011)

Pour info, la coque alu des ancien macbook pro, datais des powerbook designe qu'il ont garder 8 ans.
Les unibody sont sortie fin 2008. Deplus apple adore l'alu.
Donc si pour toit c'est vieux, que dire des pc portable en plastique ?
Si ta question c'est attendre pour acheté.
Compte tenu que les portables viennent dévoluer et qu'en 2012 quand ils sortiront un nouveau potable, le prochaine sera attendu dans 9 a12 moi, tu feras quoi ?

Si ce n'est pa ta question, pour moi e sera une menthe à l'eau.


----------



## Garvleiz (6 Juin 2011)

Mente à l'eau avec glaçon... pour moi garçon s'il vous plait
.
.
non je ne pense pas en acheteru un autre le mien est tout neuf^^
Personne ne doit se sentir obligé de le lire...

Ciao merci pour le verre.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (7 Juin 2011)

Intéressant, et pas trop "fanboy je rêve d'un MacPro dans un MacBook", donc bien.

Mais Intel n'a pas commencé la "production en masse" des Ivy Bridge, désolé.
Et Intel n'a jamais promis réellement, c'est-à-dire avec arguments techniques, que le chipset graphique HD3000 serait remplacé par "beaucoup beaucoup plus rapide".
Cela restera dans tous les cas chipset graphique intégré au processeur et donc pas vraiment performant en dehors de la bureautique & usage classique.

La coque carbone, personne n'y croit, ça serait plus adapté pour tablettes ou smartphones.
Le carbone sur un PC portable, ça se casse. L'alu ne casse pas, mais se tord. En ce qui me concerne le choix est vite fait, c'est l'alu.


----------



## iDoctor (7 Juin 2011)

la coque en carbone ? :rateau: et pourquoi pas un clavier en cuir ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Juin 2011)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Intéressant, et pas trop "fanboy je rêve d'un MacPro dans un MacBook", donc bien.
> 
> Mais Intel n'a pas commencé la "production en masse" des Ivy Bridge, désolé.
> *Et Intel n'a jamais promis réellement, c'est-à-dire avec arguments techniques, que le chipset graphique HD3000 serait remplacé par "beaucoup beaucoup plus rapide".*
> ...


 
Ils vont passer de 12 à 16 unités de calcul et prendre en charge DirectX 11. On peut donc attendre un gain de l'ordre de 30%. Après, qu'est-ce que beaucoup beaucoup plus rapide ?


----------



## pimousse42 (7 Juin 2011)

en cuir


----------



## iDoctor (7 Juin 2011)

pimousse42 a dit:


> en cuir



Merci pimousse mais je parlais d'un clavier pas d'une coque de protection


----------



## LS Zaitsev (8 Juin 2011)

Le nombre d'unités de calculs n'a jamais été le seul facteur influant les performances, loin de là. C'est un peu plus compliqué que cela. Et prétendre augmenter les perfs en jouant sur ce facteur révèle bien le manque d'expérience d'Intel dans ce domaine.
Et la compatibilité DirectX 11 ne signifie RIEN. Aujourd'hui pas mal de cartes d'entrée de gamme prennent en charge DirectX 11.

Intel n'a jamais su fabriquer de circuit graphique performant, je ne pense pas que cela changera. Rien à espérer de ce côté-là. Dans le meilleur des cas, on aura, intégré au processeur, un circuit équivalent en perfs aux cartes de début de gamme de chez ATI ou Nvidia. Ce qui après tout n'est pas si mal pour un truc intégré sur le même die que le processeur.

Et puis, dans un sens, même s'il parvienne à augmenter de 30% les perfs du HD3000, ça fera toujours qu'un truc faible ...


----------



## Garvleiz (10 Juin 2011)

Oui enfin bon voila ^^


----------



## iDoctor (10 Juin 2011)

Apple devrait revenir sur le titanium pour les portables, ça c'était calsse !


----------



## Cyrtop (10 Juin 2011)

Bonjour

Merci pour l'info mai je vais attendre le modèle de 2015 ou 2016
Il auront trouvé un nouveau matériau Qui n'existe pas encore !

Et en plus le cpu sera imprimé sur la carte mère sella me permettra d'allumé  mon mac en 4 sec
et bien plus encore 

Bien a vous
cyrtop

ps:je déconne bien sure


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Juin 2011)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Le nombre d'unités de calculs n'a jamais été le seul facteur influant les performances, loin de là. C'est un peu plus compliqué que cela. Et prétendre augmenter les perfs en jouant sur ce facteur révèle bien le manque d'expérience d'Intel dans ce domaine.
> Et la compatibilité DirectX 11 ne signifie RIEN. Aujourd'hui pas mal de cartes d'entrée de gamme prennent en charge DirectX 11.
> 
> Intel n'a jamais su fabriquer de circuit graphique performant, je ne pense pas que cela changera. Rien à espérer de ce côté-là. Dans le meilleur des cas, on aura, intégré au processeur, un circuit équivalent en perfs aux cartes de début de gamme de chez ATI ou Nvidia. Ce qui après tout n'est pas si mal pour un truc intégré sur le même die que le processeur.
> ...


 
Passer de 12 à 16 unités, ça fait de la puissance de calcul en plus. Après, pour DirectX 11, c'est un support de toutes les fonctions en hardware dont parle Intel. Ca signifie donc 16 unités plus performantes. 
De toutes façons, le prochain IGP d'Intel sera plus performant que l'actuel. Et sachant que l'actuel est déjà nettement plus performant que ce qui se faisait avant, je ne vois pas trop de quoi se plaindre.


----------



## 8ightman (12 Juin 2011)

Un ordi en carbone pourquoi pas... On gagnerait en légèreté par contre c'est pas au niveau des chocs que sa me parait le plus problématique (au delà de 3 mm d'épaisseur, il faut vraiment y aller pour commencer a faire faillir une plaque de carbone, a moins de faire du foot avec son MacBook, sa devrait etre résistant) mais c'est surtout au niveau de la dissipation thermique et du coût qui reste encore très élevé pour des plaques de bonnes qualité...


----------



## S.Ballmer (13 Juin 2011)

iDoctor a dit:


> la coque en carbone ? :rateau: et pourquoi pas un clavier en cuir ?




:bebe:


----------



## iDoctor (13 Juin 2011)

S.Ballmer a dit:


> :bebe:


 
? ? ?


----------



## kaos (16 Juin 2011)

Tout ça n'arrivera pas puisqu'en 2012 c est la fin du monde , alors moi jl'ai commandé y'a 2 heures mon macbook pro ! Na


----------



## iDoctor (16 Juin 2011)

kaos a dit:


> Tout ça n'arrivera pas puisqu'en 2012 c est la fin du monde , alors moi jl'ai commandé y'a 2 heures mon macbook pro ! Na


 
 De toute manière en craignant une mise a jour matérielle, ont peut ne jamais acheter sa machine en se disant "ouais mais demain qu'est ce qui sortira ..."


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (16 Juin 2011)

Moi j'attends le 2012, (de toute manière le temps d'économiser, lol)
Mais surtout pour voir au niveau de la chauffe et du bruit. Car apparemment les futurs nouveaux processeurs permettront de faire refroidir la bête, plus facilement... Et puis il y a le USB 3.
Et de plus au pire des cas si le 2012 n'est pas mieux, il y aura toujours le refurb


----------



## Garvleiz (28 Mai 2012)

Je me "re"balade sur le forum ça fait longtemps que je n'y ai plus mis les pieds euh les mains..
-TRAVAIL OBLIGE-
Et je retombe sur un vieux topic sur les maj que j'éspérais l'année dernière... (ce n'était pas innocent) ce qui m'amuse le plus c'est qu'avec l'approche de la WWDC Juin 2012 on a confirmation ou non de certaines rumeurs...

Les processeurs ont déjà changé mais pour le reste je vous invite a reprendre un verre autour de ces idée, rumeur, espérances ...

Mais surtout quelqu'un connait un lien pour suivre la WWDC 2012 en direct (évidement sans les images ce serait trop beau).
Quelqu'un aurait entendu d'un nouvel "Apple back to school" cette année ou surprise il vont nous rayer de la carte cet avantage.


----------

